# moving to paphos



## april17_uk (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Well I have been busy, We are coming to paphos for 2 weeks in August and have a few places to look at while we are there.
One house I found on the net and it looks just like what we want.

I also contacted the International school in paphos enquiring about jobs as I work in school here and they are going to see me while we are there.

Its starting to look good and I can't wait to get there.

Did anyone bring their pets with them when they moved? If so could you tell me about costs etc.

Hope to hear from someone,,,,anyone soon


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi!
How exciting! I remember our first property hunting trip ... great fun and the Estate Agents are very helpful, but there was a lot of pressure to buy and it is so easy to get carried away when you see the first perfect house. There are a lot of properties out here and the market is very slow...some developers have reputedly sold nothing for 18mths and some Estate Agents are having very bad times, like in England, so don't be fooled into thinking you have to put a deposit on a property immediately in case someone else buys it in the next 24hrs! 

If you are looking at working in schools you might like to consider other private schools in the Paphos area too... the International School is not the only one. However wages are low. to give you an idea, my daughter was looking at teaching in Paphos and was offered a salary that was HALF what she was earning in England.

Nevertheless... we have been here in Cyprus for three months and are LOVING it. We have adopted a more frugal way of life but it is worth the economies as we so much more relaxed and less stressed. 
Good luck!


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good luck on your trip,Keep the head take time, dont just fall for the house make sure the area is right for your needs.We bought off plan as it was the best way for us,went well&would do it again . lots of nice resales about .
Take a look at my link below, give you a idea, just a few.Also ther is imfo on schools pets tax ect.
All the best 
Tricia


----------



## april17_uk (Jul 29, 2008)

*Thank you*

Hi,

Thank you very much for replying and the good advice you both gave.

I will remember it while the Estate Agent is telling us to act quickly hahaha.

Love and Luck

Jayne x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

If you are looking for new properties there is a glut of them but even so developers still put the prices up as they get closer to completion.
They still cant get it into their heads that the housing market here is slowing down.
Resales on the other hand are coming down in price as people are getting desperate to sell. Many vendors are now taking offers on their properties, especially if they are leaving Cyprus. With the present exchange rate and the drop in house price in the Uk anyone selling a property here is in a much better position to be able to take offers and still afford a nice house in the UK.
So the advice I would give to anyone thinking of buying here is unless you have to go down the stage payment route as with off plan you will get far better value for money with a resale property.
Also worth taking into account is that most resale properties come with air con and white goods thrown in and often many other extras.
Many people will say that resales are not selling but we are finding that no sooner do we get a resale on our books than we get a call from the vendors telling us they have sold it.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

The market is obviously different across the island. In the Larnaca area both off-plan and resales are slow and there aren't that many people looking and in a position to proceed. Most who came to look at our apartment had property to sell in England and weren't able to proceed. 

However, the rental market in the Larnaca area is bouyant with good properties being snapped up on first viewing.

If buying a new property, even off-plan, the developer may throw in air-con or white goods to get the sale, ours did!


----------



## davey50 (Sep 11, 2007)

*resale property*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> If you are looking for new properties there is a glut of them but even so developers still put the prices up as they get closer to completion.
> They still cant get it into their heads that the housing market here is slowing down.
> Resales on the other hand are coming down in price as people are getting desperate to sell. Many vendors are now taking offers on their properties, especially if they are leaving Cyprus. With the present exchange rate and the drop in house price in the Uk anyone selling a property here is in a much better position to be able to take offers and still afford a nice house in the UK.
> So the advice I would give to anyone thinking of buying here is unless you have to go down the stage payment route as with off plan you will get far better value for money with a resale property.
> ...


Very interesting Veronica!
Especially the last sentence.
I have a resale on your site for sale in Kinousa that has been on the market for 20 months and reduced significantly. Where are the buyers then?
Why not tell the truth and say that apart from the cat boxes that developers have the nerve to call "homes", nothing is selling at all and the resale market is on it's knees!
I wouldn't be surprised if it takes 5 years to sell my house!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

davey50 said:


> Very interesting Veronica!
> Especially the last sentence.
> I have a resale on your site for sale in Kinousa that has been on the market for 20 months and reduced significantly. Where are the buyers then?
> Why not tell the truth and say that apart from the cat boxes that developers have the nerve to call "homes", nothing is selling at all and the resale market is on it's knees!
> I wouldn't be surprised if it takes 5 years to sell my house!



Hi davey,
I can underatand your frustration but the problem with your house is the location.
We have it on our books as associates with an agent in Limassol and we have mentioned it several times times to clients who are looking for properties in that price range and general description. The reaction is always that they do not want to be so far out.
As for the developers they are struggling and having to offer all sorts of specail incentives like furniture packages etc to try to get sales.
The truth is that the property market in Cyprus is suffering because of the general loss of that feel good factor that was around a few years ago.
Some of the big agents who have high overheads are struggling to get any sales at all.One of the biggest and best know agents who has offices all over the island has sold 5 properties in total so far this year. With the overheads they have that has got to be hurting them.
Parador are in voluntary Adminstration as they have had such a bad year not only in Cyprus but in other countries that they operate in also.
If things dont pick up soon I can foresee several large agents going the same way.
I am just glad we dont operate on such a big scale as the personal touch smaller agents can give is the way forward in my opinion.
Regards 
Veronica


----------



## davey50 (Sep 11, 2007)

*property*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> Hi davey,
> I can underatand your frustration but the problem with your house is the location.
> We have it on our books as associates with an agent in Limassol and we have mentioned it several times times to clients who are looking for properties in that price range and general description. The reaction is always that they do not want to be so far out.
> As for the developers they are struggling and having to offer all sorts of specail incentives like furniture packages etc to try to get sales.
> ...



Veronica,
Thanks for your views.
I just DO NOT understand people! We are just 12 minutes from Polis and it's new Papantoniou Supermarket and EXACTLY 1 hour form Paphos Airport, door to door.
6 minutes from the beach and 40 minutes from Paphos town.

Too far out? not far out enough for me I'm afraid. I see that rural living might put some people off as living in Paphos and it's hideous satellite communities would put me off living there.
A visitor friend of mine summed things up pretty well I think by saying that he thought Cyprus was living in a kind of fantasy world where the mainstream events of the world don't really apply to Cyprus. He was astounded at how high property prices were and how people are more than happy to pay inflated greedy prices for incidental things like a cup of nescafe!


----------



## davey50 (Sep 11, 2007)

davey50 said:


> Veronica,
> Thanks for your views.
> I just DO NOT understand people! We are just 12 minutes from Polis and it's new Papantoniou Supermarket and EXACTLY 1 hour form Paphos Airport, door to door.
> 6 minutes from the beach and 40 minutes from Paphos town.
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

davey50 said:


> davey50 said:
> 
> 
> > Veronica,
> ...


----------



## Pauline Bibb (Aug 29, 2008)

davey50 said:


> davey50 said:
> 
> 
> > Veronica,
> ...


----------



## davey50 (Sep 11, 2007)

*property*



Veronica Kneeshaw said:


> davey50 said:
> 
> 
> > Davey I agree with you wholeheartedly.
> ...


----------



## Dave Route (Dec 26, 2008)

*apartment wanted*

Hi
Can you guys find me an apartment in Tremithousa area.i need a st george hills alpha panareti apartment off plan. 2 bed top floor with sune terrace.
dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dave Route said:


> Hi
> Can you guys find me an apartment in Tremithousa area.i need a st george hills alpha panareti apartment off plan. 2 bed top floor with sune terrace.
> dave


Why are you so set on that particular development?


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

If you are looking at working in schools you might like to consider *other private schools in the Paphos area too... *the International School is not the only one. However wages are low. to give you an idea, my daughter was looking at teaching in Paphos and was offered a salary that was HALF what she was earning in England.



Hi Does anyone know where i can find a list of the other international schools in paphos - thank you


----------



## Dave Route (Dec 26, 2008)

*apartment*



Veronica said:


> Why are you so set on that particular development?


It is a long story , but it is for friend who tried to buy off plan 18months ago, and now wants one. needs to be 2 bed top floor with sun terrace. off plan still so he will take ovr the contract

dave


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Dave Route said:


> It is a long story , but it is for friend who tried to buy off plan 18months ago, and now wants one. needs to be 2 bed top floor with sun terrace. off plan still so he will take ovr the contract
> 
> dave


Dave there is lots about would he not be able to come over and look around sure he would get a good deal being here .
Tricia


----------



## Dave Route (Dec 26, 2008)

*apartment wanted in St George Hills 2 bed top floor sun terrace*

[
I am afraid we are both too busy to get out there, was hoping to find people wanting to get out of contract as these are not for completion for a yr.
dave


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dave Route said:


> [
> I am afraid we are both too busy to get out there, was hoping to find people wanting to get out of contract as these are not for completion for a yr.
> dave


There are plenty of far nicer developments in much nicer areas so I cannot understand why anyone would be so eager to buy on that complex


----------



## Dave Route (Dec 26, 2008)

*Yes agree with you Veronica*

Hi
I am afraid it is a done deal
he went on insepction nearly 2 years ago and loved the comapnay AP and the views and the plans.....any others you could recommend with same proposed facilities?

Dave


----------

